# Did Not Survive Neuter



## Debra (Apr 28, 2013)

R.I.P Boy. who I did not even say goodbye to this morning because I thought I would be picking him up in the afternoon. He was 2 and a half months old. Perfectly Healthy. I just wanted to neuter him so he could be with my girls.
As the vet was bringing him out of anaesthesia he had a heart attack and passed away.

This vet is very experienced with small animals and neuter/spays. She does surgeries every friday. Besides Boy, she did 5 others just today. 

Sometimes.. it just happens. I will never consider neuter or spay for my rats again for something as just having mixed sex cages. I am sorry Boy. I hope you can forgive me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.  As you said, sometimes it just happens. It is extremely unfortunate and I am very sorry you had to go through something like this.


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm sorry that happened to you.  it's hard to lose a rat so young.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

We can only judge our acts by out intentions, not by the outcomes that can never be predicted. You intended to give Boy a better life among friends. This is the best any of us can do.

I am sorry for your loss, but some very fine rats have preceded him across the rainbow bridge, he will be among friends.


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

How awful. I'm so sorry


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Sad news indeed.


----------



## Doysia (Jun 27, 2013)

Rat Daddy said:


> We can only judge our acts by out intentions, not by the outcomes that can never be predicted. You intended to give Boy a better life among friends. This is the best any of us can do.
> 
> I am sorry for your loss, but some very fine rats have preceded him across the rainbow bridge, he will be among friends.


Very well said, Rat Daddy. 

I'm sorry for your loss. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh how awful, I'm so sorry. You were being a responsible owner. Sometimes these things just happen. Don't blame yourself.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

I am so sorry...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm very sorry, just remember that you weren't doing anything wrong and was trying to improve his life.


----------

